# I caught my wife sleeping with her boss — and now I might end up in jail



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

So this guy uses TAM like techniques (which I support) and finds himself in a legal predicament. Thoughts? 

I caught my wife sleeping with her boss ? and now I might end up in jail | New York Post


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> So this guy uses TAM like techniques (which I support) and finds himself in a legal predicament. Thoughts?
> 
> I caught my wife sleeping with her boss ? and now I might end up in jail | New York Post


Find my iPhone is one thing.
Busting into the OM's house is trespassing at the least.
He could have had a PI do surveillance or done it himself, collected more evidence first, then confronted spectacularly. 

I sympathize but he did go a bit too far in anger. It's understandable from an emotional perspective, but legally... we're not always thinking about that aspect.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sucks. I would send the link to her company. I would let them know that they have people like this. Some companies wont tolerate at all. Karma might be late but it would sure be sweet to learn they were both fired after the divorce was final. 

Poor guy.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

Like the article said....no jury will ever convict him.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Good for him. 

I would gladly go to jail over doing this.

Shows who the real boss is!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopez said he wasn’t “interested in discussing the story” beyond claiming that Sean “keeps harassing” him over the incident.



If he is harassing the OM he needs to stop, it will look worse for him in court. A doubt a jury will convict but he also didn't have the right to go into the house. Gotta play smart, hard when emotions are all up in the air.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Satya said:


> Find my iPhone is one thing.
> Busting into the OM's house is trespassing at the least.
> He could have had a PI do surveillance or done it himself, collected more evidence first, then confronted spectacularly.
> 
> I sympathize but he did go a bit too far in anger. It's understandable from an emotional perspective, but legally... we're not always thinking about that aspect.


Exactly correct.

But hey, at least everyone knows she's a ho. :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

The unlawful surveillance part. Must be the MySlagWife video. I hope he leaks it and it gets posted everywhere. The defense will demand it be played in open court. LOL. I hope the defense lawyer sends out a to all to attend. I'll take a day off. If the DA pushes for a trial my money says the slag and her POS homewrecker will disappear and the case will get dropped. zHe's got a great lawyer, Howard Greenberg. Real pitbull, knows how to use the press. Brooklyn Criminal Lawyers, New York Defence Attorneys - Greenberg Law Firm


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am more concerned that they actually gave their then 3-4-year-old boy an ipad.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> I am more concerned that they actually gave their then 3-4-year-old boy an ipad.


Why? Are you a Droid fan? :laugh:

Seriously, though, it's not uncommon where I live for kids to get an ipad or droid tablet for Christmas or a birthday around 3-5 years old.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Why? Are you a Droid fan? :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, though, it's not uncommon where I live for kids to get an ipad or droid tablet for Christmas or a birthday around 3-5 years old.


Wow that's sad.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm calling a foul - teaser title.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> I'm calling a foul - teaser title.


Point taken, it does get people's attention!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My client's wife did not know about the find my iphone function. Too bad because my client kept it on the downlow for a week, until such time as they were about to have a meeting. He arrived at the OM's apartment about a half hour before her. The expected happened. My client came through the door, fists flying, as he put it. Told the AP if he dared call the police, he would end him right there. She arrives at the apartment, the OM sees her, and kicks her out. He tells her that her husband was by, and rearranged his face. He then says, to her. YOU WERE JUST A PIECE OF ASS. She loses it. To paraphrase Ron Popeil, but there's more!

She returns to her apartment, to find him on the way out the door. He informs her that he called her office and talked to HR, both her and the AP are losing their jobs. She is now in divorce court. She lives with her parents as her firing got around the industry, so she's in need of a new career, along with a new husband.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I am more concerned that they actually gave their then 3-4-year-old boy an ipad.


Happens far too often.

Kids are far too hard on things at that age to be handed phones and tablets, at least without pairing them with something like an Otterbox.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> The unlawful surveillance part. Must be the MySlagWife video. I hope he leaks it and it gets posted everywhere. The defense will demand it be played in open court. LOL. I hope the defense lawyer sends out a to all to attend. I'll take a day off. If the DA pushes for a trial my money says the slag and her POS homewrecker will disappear and the case will get dropped. zHe's got a great lawyer, Howard Greenberg. Real pitbull, knows how to use the press. Brooklyn Criminal Lawyers, New York Defence Attorneys - Greenberg Law Firm


I would move up to Rockland just to get on that jury!


----------



## Rod1987 (Sep 5, 2017)

The percentage of spouses who cheat is rather high. Unless anyone wishes to end the marriage over this, it's best to never show excessive anger. If possible, let your spouse know you're aware of the transgression and begin a conversation about it. There's almost always a solution to every problem.

What marital partners should remember is that affairs are almost always short term. If dealt with soon after discovery, the chances of correcting it and healing are much better. Very long-term affairs present a greater problem for the obvious reasons; that's close to being married to two people for the transgressor.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

While spying may see justified when something is found, not all suspicions are correct, so sometimes it is spying on wholly innocent people. I value my privacy. If someone spies on me I want them to go to jail, whatever they *suspected*. If they think I'm doing something illegal then they can go to the police and get a court order. Otherwise to me spying is worse than trespassing.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I like how the POSOM is whining about how he has been 'harrassed' afterwards by the BH.

Scumbag......

He helps destroy another man's life and the family of a small boy.....and all he can worry about is how he is still being bothered because of it.

THIS is why a BS should do everything they can legally get away with to crush worms like this.....anyone that selfish has zero place in polite society.....

Should be treated as a social pariah for the rest of his pathetic existence.....and the worthless ho of a WW as well.

What trash!!!


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

I think we have all advised using a VAR, covert cameras, showing up at the house of OM/OW, but I don't ever recall stating to enter a residence illegally to obtain video proof. Hire a PI for that kind of work, and I truly hope this person isn't sent to jail.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

one really DOES need to consult the consent for videotaping laws in your state. With all the bleeding heart liberal judges on the bench, they could easily make you a publich show case for imprisonment.

keep it all concealed.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I am more concerned that they actually gave their then 3-4-year-old boy an ipad.


What?? *You are more concerned that a child of 5 had an iPad than his mother was committing adultery with her boss, whilst she lied to her husband to get her husband to babysit?*? :wtf:

That's probably one of the saddest, most bizarre things I have ever read on TAM.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hope he isn't convicted but he did enter a home uninvited and videoed without permission in another person's home.

Also hope this is absolutely humiliating the bastard and the stupid (loose woman that screws men behind her husbands back, betraying her marriage and family) or other explicative for her.

I would think that a boss screwing any employee, much less a married one, would bring him uncomfortable consequences at least in the court of public opinion if not any in the legal world.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Talker67 said:


> o With all the bleeding heart liberal judges


It's a matter of law, not liberalism. Take politics somewhere else


----------



## thedope (Jan 3, 2017)

He should get a jury trial. If I was on the jury I wouldn't vote guilty for anything.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Happens far too often.
> 
> Kids are far too hard on things at that age to be handed phones and tablets, at least without pairing them with something like an Otterbox.


Dunno, my kid is about to turn 4... he's been using tablets and phones since he was 2. He has a LeapFrog tablet... but still prefers his "phone" which is a hand-me down phone in a rugged $12 case.

For toddlers: I say get a $20~45 phone - like a TracPhone or MetroPhone. Its 4.5~5.0 screen is good for their little fingers. Its cheap. Just don't put the SIM chip in or activate the phone.
Also, instal a Metro UI skin to replace the Android UI. This, allowing you to remove the PHONE icon (you can also remove it from the main screen on Android). Turn on the WIFI and you have 
a toddler size tablet.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> What?? *You are more concerned that a child of 5 had an iPad than his mother was committing adultery with her boss, whilst she lied to her husband to get her husband to babysit?*? :wtf:
> 
> That's probably one of the saddest, most bizarre things I have ever read on TAM.


Cheating is terrible, but so is using a tablet as a babysitter for a very small child, and breaking into to someone's house is illegal as well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

uhtred said:


> While spying may see justified when something is found, not all suspicions are correct, so sometimes it is spying on wholly innocent people. I value my privacy. If someone spies on me I want them to go to jail, whatever they *suspected*. If they think I'm doing something illegal then they can go to the police and get a court order. Otherwise to me spying is worse than trespassing.


*The sadder thing is that in almost every state, adultery is totally illegal in the state statutes, often punishable by time or by monetary fine! 

At best, it is just either randomly enforced, or never enforced at all ~ but remains there on the state books!

So what is the greater crime here? The adultery within a legal binding marriage, or the domestic partners diligent investigation to duly uncover it?*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Cheating is terrible, but so is using a tablet as a babysitter for a very small child, and breaking into to someone's house is illegal as well.


Having purchased a tablet doesn't necessarily mean it going to be used as a babysitter. Parents often have to do things and junior has to come along but has nothing to do but sit on his hands.

You've got an hour meeting with your accountant or tax advisor. Let junior learn the alphabet while you're talking taxes. When my parents used to go out to dinner, they loved to have a long leisurely cop of tea afterwards while I got to to what? It was excruciating-I would have loved a tablet. Would have been a win-win.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Cheating is terrible, but so is using a tablet as a babysitter for a very small child, and breaking into to someone's house is illegal as well.


Using a tablet as a babysitter for a small child is not illegal so i am not sure why you said breaking into a house is illegal as well. As well as what?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Using a tablet as a babysitter for a small child is not illegal so i am not sure why you said breaking into a house is illegal as well. As well as what?


Thing A is terrible, Thing B is also terrible, Thing C is also terrible _as well as_ illegal.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I allready said this but the bh is lucky he wasn't shot.I am not a violent person (or having an affair) but if I found some strange guy in my bedroom videoing me and my girlfriend his chances of being arrested would be the least of his worries.Him and his phone would be leaving by the nearest window and I wouldn't bother opening it first.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Educational apps on both devices have taught my son quite a bit. And yes - he likes it when we read real books to him. TV, tablet, game console, toys, school - parents welcome ANY breaks from a kid/ kids, etc.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't recall seeing anyone on here anyone recommending that you commit a Burglary. Additionally, you don't need video to divorce a cheating spouse, all you have to do is file. Acts of vengeance are rarely fruitful and takes the focus off where it needs to be, which is on him and his son. Why would you want them after they did this to you? If you want to get even, go life a life that your cheating other could only dream of and live your life to the fullest.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> I'm calling a foul - teaser title.


Hmmmm!

Can I use your post's theme for some of my detractors.

Those De-Tractors.....the Saanvi Mahindra types.......not the real Jane Deere *ones that like me so much...

There is one in particular, viz., EleLady and others. *Ele lives in Copenhagen.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TaDor said:


> Educational apps on both devices have taught my son quite a bit. And yes - he likes it when we read real books to him. TV, tablet, game console, toys, school - parents welcome ANY breaks from a kid/ kids, etc.


MY grandson is only allowed VERY limited time on electrical devices and tv. He has just started school and it will be a long time before he has his own devices.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

The trial starts: https://nypost.com/2018/01/19/cucko...atch-wife-in-the-act-deserves-a-medal-lawyer/


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

And common sense prevailed, for a change.

Cuckolded Hubby Who Spied on Cheating Wife Cleared of Charges


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> And common sense prevailed, for a change.
> 
> Cuckolded Hubby Who Spied on Cheating Wife Cleared of Charges


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

Acquitted! Who says there is no justice. Sane judge ignores prosequitorial over reach. 

Prosectors closing statement: 

"that the scorned husband “wanted to embarrass, humiliate and degrade [the pair] as much as possible.’’

Defense attorney Greenberg's common-sense rebuttal "

“You can’t be too scared of anything if you screw another guy’s wife.

“When you engage in adultery, you assume the risk and thereby consent in being exposed,’’ 

https://nypost.com/2018/01/23/cuckolded-hubby-who-spied-on-cheating-wife-cleared-of-charges/


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> Acquitted! Who says there is no justice. Sane judge ignores prosequitorial over reach.
> 
> Prosectors closing statement:
> 
> ...


That was an absolutely perfect response. Loved it!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This is good news.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

3putt said:


> That was an absolutely perfect response. Loved it!


I agree. Absolutely common sense. 

So many posters here are afraid of the response of exposure, afraid of the wayward and their lover.

The historical reality is that it is the wayward and their lovers who should be afraid, not the other way around! 

It is also really telling that the prosecutor is so concerned that the betrayed husband's action was to "embarrass, humiliate and degrade" the wayward pair. So lets charge him with felony trespass on a unlocked door instead of a minor violation all because a butthurt ****ty wayward wife and her ahole boss got caught screwing and the betrayed spouse let everyone in her family know it. 

Now the entire metropolitan NY area knows where she works, where he works and what she looks like. The BBC knows too as they were in court covering the story so now its a UK story.

Well done prosecutor.

I checked the betrayed's Facebook page. This whole episode has cost him $20K in legal fees. I don't think it's a hustle, that lawyer he hired is a real expensive attorney who has a pretty solid record in competence. I am going to drop a few bucks into his GoFundme site


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> I agree. Absolutely common sense.
> 
> So many posters here are afraid of the response of exposure, afraid of the wayward and their lover
> 
> ...


If you don't mind, post a link to that GFM page. I wouldn't mind contributing a few bucks to this at all.

ETA- Never mind, I found it.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

3putt said:


> If you don't mind, post a link to that GFM page. I wouldn't mind contributing a few bucks to this at all.
> 
> ETA- Never mind, I found it.


Here it is anyhow for anyone else:: https://www.gofundme.com/4somr1c/donate


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Great!!

LMAO.....and now the POSOM looks like an even bigger loser IMO....

In addition to being a scummy **** stain of a human for screwing another guy’s W....

He now is exposed in his testimony to all the world as a giant ***** as well.....whining about how scared he was when the BH came on the scene.

Personally, I believe the vast majority of OM are like this....friggin cowards who run, hide, and cry to the authorities when a BH finds out their identity and seeks a confrontation.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> He now is exposed in his testimony to all the world as a giant ***** as well.....whining about how scared he was when the BH came on the scene.
> 
> Personally, I believe the vast majority of OM are like this....friggin cowards who run, hide, and cry to the authorities when a BH finds out their identity and seeks a confrontation.


I wonder how well his business is doing? Isn’t he the CEO of a medical practice? And I wonder how the POSWW’s career is going?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Broken_in_Brooklyn said:


> This whole episode has cost him $20K in legal fees.


$20k is peanuts when it comes to a criminal trial.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

A judge with a brain.

SCARY

that being said. DONT break in and take video. Electronic devices are used to get you ahead of the cheaters and THIS WILL ALLOW YOU TO USE CONVENTIONAL MEANS. A PI for a month is VERY expensive. A PI at 123 main street in Bumkinville Ark for 3 hours next Saturday is peanuts compared to what the divorce lawyer will cost you both.


----------

